# Looking for hs50,55,70,80 tracks



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

Looking for hs50, hs55, hs70 or hs80 tracks - part number: 42755-732-901 in good condition, no cracks, cuts or pieces missing.


----------



## Dodge (Sep 13, 2014)

The Honda track has a 60 mm pitch and is 18 sections long. I am fairly sure the track shown here would be a direct fit as it also has 18 sections. The price is right. The problem is to find a ready source for it as the part does not seem to be part of the site index. Also need to verify somehow that it fits. Most of the other manufacturers tracks use the 60 mm pitch, that is a bit of a standard so Yamaha and others use that pitch. Finding one with 18 sections (1080 mm long) is the issue. Honda no longer supplies them.
Snowblower Parts 11hp Pair of Rubber Tracks | GIO This link works but is not indexed from the home page.


----------

